# 2011 - how is it going?



## Hauntiholik

With spring in the air, it time to start thinking seriously about your haunt if you haven't already. I'm sure many of you listened to the wise words of ShellHawk's Charmed Pot regarding budgets and haunt planning. If not....where have you been? Shame on you! 

Have you made plans and a budget?

Do you have a list of props to build or buy yet?

Do you need to get permits or insurance lined up?

Have the nervous ticks started?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We don't do a budget, so that part is easy every year

I have two props scheduled for a makeover, one of which is started (a very large cheesy spider remake). Spooky1 picked up an animated deer that he wants to transform into a wolf. We have the fabric already, but haven't done anything else on that one yet.

I expect we'll kick out a few more tombstones since we have the styrofoam and some gargoyles for decorating them. If Spooky1 has additional plans, he'll chime in


----------



## Lunatic

Whoa! I feel like we just got over the holidays. Haunti, your name stands true! You go with your bad self!

For me it's a little to early start planning since I am working on my house a lot. But, I do think about my next project quite often. It's a Heresjohnny animated ghost in which I have all the parts to assemble. I do not budget nor do I need one. My haunt is quite affordable to run.

Thanks for the enthusiasm and slight boot in the ass! Oh great, now I got a tick.


----------



## Hauntiholik

In my case, I'm changing the theme of the display in the garage. Bye-bye Frankenstein's laboratory. Hello Dracula's castle. This means a new list of props to build and time lines for when the props and new backdrop need to be done.

I'm also planning on doing some restoration work on my hearse which means I won't have the space for the large builds until I get the coach back up and running.


----------



## Wildcat

Never do a budget so no worries there.
Have enough planed to keep me busy. A couple of new props will be an evil version of the Scarecrow from BoB the Builder (I have kids, it's the only TV I get to watch lol.) and I'm goin to hack this guy 








to make him a Reaper or skeleton DJ.

Of course there's always more but we'll see which projects pan out in time.


----------



## Rahnefan

I might actually have a haunt this year. Well, a spooky barn for receiving ToTs, anyway.

Plans yes, budget no but what is left should only cost me time.

List - yes, several!

No insurance but I am making a fire plan and a warning sign anyway just to be on the safe side.

The nervous ticks never end...I really really hope it comes together this year. I've been making props for three years now.

My main concerns are:
1. It will be too disturbing for kids
2. The theme will be too subtle, and not scary enough!
3. Low turnout


----------



## austenandrews

My wife wants to repeat last year's display. Feh! I haven't worked out this year's final theme yet, but my drawing board is already full-to-bursting.


----------



## Death's Door

With hubby still unemployed, I have to watch what I will be spending this year. Also, there are items that need to be bought every year such as TOT candy, glow bracelets, cornstalks, hay, alcohol (a definite need), baking and cooking ingredients because I make a lot of my homemade treats to give to friends, family and neighbors who stop in the house for a visit on Halloween. Even though I stock up on some things throughout the year, it still adds up. However, I am thinking about getting a few funkins that I can carve out. That would save on time and money for buying pumpkins to carve every year.


----------



## mroct31

Budget smudget! What is spent each year seems to be an always changing thing for me so trying to stay within one...:googly:

I'm not a theme changer I just add to, subtract from or improve existing pieces in my haunt and this year I actually worked my butt off right after the big night and "renovated" any prop that needed it. This was a big load off my back as I had some major redo's or repairs and with all that done leaves me the rest of the year for new prop construction which has been going slow but steady. I actually just tested the pneumatics on my new MITB last night and they worked flawlessly which is always an inspiring feeling! Between that and the new pop up columns I'm working on so I'll be busy for awhile. Not to mention, there's always a prop that shows up in the summer that becomes one of those, "I have to build that by this Halloween" ones so it keeps going!


----------



## Lunatic

Rahnefan said:


> I might actually have a haunt this year. Well, a spooky barn for receiving ToTs, anyway.
> 
> Plans yes, budget no but what is left should only cost me time.
> 
> List - yes, several!
> 
> No insurance but I am making a fire plan and a warning sign anyway just to be on the safe side.
> 
> The nervous ticks never end...I really really hope it comes together this year. I've been making props for three years now.
> 
> My main concerns are:
> 1. It will be too disturbing for kids
> 2. The theme will be too subtle, and not scary enough!
> 3. Low turnout


I too have thought about the same concerns and perhaps most of us here do. Go with what you like especially if it's a display without any tot interaction. The parents can just steer the little tots away from the really scarey stuff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmmmm, not sure I'm ready yet.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Hauntiholik said:


> With spring in the air, it time to start thinking seriously about your haunt if you haven't already. I'm sure many of you listened to the wise words of ShellHawk's Charmed Pot regarding budgets and haunt planning. If not....where have you been? Shame on you!
> 
> Have you made plans and a budget?
> 
> Do you have a list of props to build or buy yet?
> 
> Do you need to get permits or insurance lined up?
> 
> Have the nervous ticks started?


Plans? Started working in February this year! 
Budget? What's that?
Buy props? Waaaaay to cheap for that.
Permits? If some beaurocrat thinks he's gonna stop me, he'd better step lively if he put a foot on my yard... 
Nervous Ticks? Heck, I still have mine from last year (remember, cheap)


----------



## ironman37

Started working on some hanging body props (idea based mostly off this thread http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18172 ) Should know something next week what we need to change to satisfy the fire marshal. after that need to get with every one and find out what themes their rooms are going to be so i can help them come up with ideas. then test lighting and music/sounds and should be almsot complete. Its never complete until halloween is over though. we will end up changing stuff night after night. id love to do this for a living but i think it would suck all the fun out of it.


----------



## Creep Cringle

As far as plans go I pretty much fly by the seat of my pants. I'd like to make every project on here but will be happy if I just finish one.
Scouring the city streets for materials and ideas I feel keeps my budget in check for now, problem is storing the new material. Scored some blue foam for tombstones and such but no room for storage.
Luckily was able to purchase some display stuff and broken props last year at a huge discount so hopefully that keeps spending down this year.
What are these permits that people keep speaking of??? Luckily for what I've been doing I don't require any!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Creep Cringle said:


> What are these permits that people keep speaking of??? Luckily for what I've been doing I don't require any!


Some cities require permits to have a home haunt. You're very luck to live where the city isn't sticking it's nose in your haunt.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Well, to be fair, it's just a yard haunt...


----------



## MotelSixx

No budget - My personal opinion is that if i had a budget, it would limit my creativity, therefore i put creativity first. I ride a motorcycle, thus gas 'budget' is now escrowed to my haunt.

plans - I wing it. I try to read books for inspiration, but seems like everytime i make a plan, i end up focusing on said plan, and alot of 'better' ideas get furloughed.

My biggest concern is running out of candy this year. My attendance has grown by leaps and bounds strictly off word of mouth, this year i'm using my connections for some publicity.

and a shout out to jerry and mark - I'M BACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK!!!!!!!!

out 
6


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

This past weekend, I cleaned out about 8 bottles we had around the kitchen for everything from bbq sauce and tabasco to bourbon and wine. Gave them a good soap soak to get rid of the labels and glue. Did the same with a bunch of spice containers and nip bottles. Going to be using all of it for potions, ingredients, etc. I'll do this continuously as we use up bottles. I am working on a label template on my computer that we'll eventually use for all the bottles.

Also working on a Stolloween style dragon to get my mache skills back to form- its an "I'm bored" project, especially since I gave up my XBox and Wii for Lent. 

I expect to spend some money this year, just for start up purposes. Especially if I decide I want to get a cheap projector. Not counting that little toy, I only really need a fog machine, new larger cauldron and general supplies like foam board, great stuff, paint and some LEDs for lighting. Everything else will be scavenged- I intend to do as much bargain hunting as possible, keeping it as cheap as possible.


----------



## Darkmaster

I've remodeled the whole haunt, well about 95% of it. 
Ours is left up all year long and is inside our barn. Just have to add small details and the sound system. Depending on time constraints when it's all done, I might even add a new scare room and scene. Very happy with the way the haunt is headed. The first week before we open will be hectic checking all last minute things.


----------



## Philosofik

This is my first year trying a large-scale haunt in our front yard. I started planning in March, getting designs together and ideas crystallized. We're doing the old cemetery thing, but some of the statues will actually be people in disguise who'll come to life as the kids walk by. 

Budget of about $100, mostly for one-time buys (new fog machine, strobe, etc.).
Still need to carve about 16 tombstones, a coffin, and some fake iron gates.
No permits required, thankfully.
Nervous ticks aplenty!


----------



## MotelSixx

Starting to work on 10 panels next week. I have to look at my notes, but I think i need about 30 to really add a nice set up in the back yard - Wont be a problem!


----------



## jrmullens1

Waiting for a materials estimate on the maze I want to build, if the price is right then the labor will be free. Got a meeting in a few weeks with the owner of the haunt. Been waiting for the weather to break to get started. I really want to go thru all the props and see what I can repair.


----------



## Rahnefan

200 days to go, friends. Only 29 weekends left. If you get only one day per weekend to prepare, then you really only have 29 days left.

I'm boned.


----------



## grim reaper

Have you made plans and a budget? 
Plans so far is to pack everything, move, get settled (I swear i move nearly every year!!), rip open the halloween boxes and chuck any crap and fix any breakages, build a coffin at some point (OH orders) and start decieding what I want to do for the display and ask rents if I can. Budget, never had one but if i don't find a new job soon It will be £0.

Do you have a list of props to build or buy yet?
Only a Coffin.........so far.............

Do you need to get permits or insurance lined up?
Nope.

Have the nervous ticks started?
Never can get rid of em


----------



## remylass

Rahnefan said:


> 200 days to go, friends. Only 29 weekends left. If you get only one day per weekend to prepare, then you really only have 29 days left.
> 
> I'm boned.


These numbers really freaked me out!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're building up a little stockpile of styrofoam for new tombstones. Just need to get through the next couple of busy weeks and I'm ready to start


----------



## austenandrews

Rahnefan said:


> If you get only one day per weekend to prepare, then you really only have 29 days left.


You mean I'd only have to work five days in October? Man, would life be so much simpler...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow, didn't realize that the days were dwindling! 

I'm not really that concerned about a budget except for the contest comming up. i usually buy all the stuff i need from goodwill and the dollar store. i feel like i'm doing fairly well on everything. 

my only major needs are good lighting, another fogger and probably a new cd player.


----------



## cwwells96

First year moving our yard haunt into a larger haunt in the woods behind our house. It will be a huge walkthrough, I will need tons of actors and need to work on a campaign to get people to to attend. It is April and I am already stressing, this usually sets in around August.


----------



## Dixie

We don't have a budget, although we should - because inevitably every september we end up feeding the family ramen noodles because we have spent the grocery money on more fog juice and lights, LOL.

Plans have been limited to sketches, late night talks in the front lawn chairs - staring at the house by moonlight in this gorgeous Spring breeze and contemplating how to make kids pee their costumes in our yard.

Jaybo has already started a new lighting plan, and is testing new lights, placements, etc. That really helps us envision what we want to do. But then again, we tend to just keep trying to step it up a notch (or 10) with new additions every year, rather than drastically changing themes.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A budget? I wish I had the money so I could have a budget.

Plans: Get the foam cutter built, upgrade the entry way, coffin, a couple of winged reaper skellys, new tombstones, improve the grave yard fence, maybe a grabber, and with luck the stiring witch will get done.

Insurance: Not sure but I think my home owners covers dismemberments and decapatations. If not thats why I have a compost pile .


----------



## Moxlonibus

Nervous tick? Oh yeah, big time. First animatronic build is on the way. Never had a project this over the top. Lots to learn. I have my work bench looking like a robot assembly line. Making the fingers to flex and talk with it's hands (Gestures). Image the Abe Lincoln at Disneyland, but mine will be a zombie clown. He'll be in a large cabinet/stage sortta like a ticket booth at the carnival, and dispence the treats too. Lots to do gotta go - Happy Halloween. B)


----------



## Moxlonibus

29 weeks!!! Did I tell you I'm already working on next years props. I'm so head of the game.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, since my "partner in imaginary crime" Darrel (My darling wife's description)moved into the house next door to me this past weekend, we're starting to gear up and get ready to start building in the VERY near future. Plans at the moment are new cemetery fence, 10 ft. MM reaper, Some larger tombstones, a better maze than we've had in past years, and start on a few animatronics for next year since we don't think we can finish them in time for this year. 

As for a budget, we'll probably both have our debit and credit cards taken while we sleep long before October gets close. So, change we find in the street is probably the best we can do. Luckily we don't need permits around here.


----------



## halloween71

remylass said:


> These numbers really freaked me out!


Me tooo!!!!


----------



## halloween71

I am switching to a pirate theme this year.I normally just add and change props out but have decided to change and do pirates for the yard spiders for our party.
I have been busy since nov.I don't have a whole lot left to do just a dueling pirates on a plank prop-some pvc pirates-load up the treasure chests.Unless I find something else to do.
I wish I would do a budget but I buy props I am not even going to use this year but know I will sometime just because I got a good buy.I am not building anything however that is not themed for this yr.


----------



## kprimm

No such thing as a budget. I started working right after christmas and am well under way. Right now I'm working on new cemetery fence columns with drop panels and hidden ghosts inside, and if all goes well, I will have a new surprise to reveal in the columns as well.


----------



## jdubbya

No budget to speak of but this will be a conservative year. Building a couple more tombstones. Plan for grave grabber and have the deer motor already. also have another shiatsu for a moving zombie prop. We are likely eliminating the garage portion of the haunt simply due to wanting to scale back a bit but as the time draws closer I may re-think that and keep the scene. The back patio scene gets a new theme; possibly a vampire crypt (already working on the back story) or we may go full out zombies. I want to desparately make a drop panel in one of my wall sections. Other than a couple of Death Studios masks. That's about it. Of course i'll have to see what the Halloween Stores carry this year but if it's anything like the past couple years I won't be buying much. I won't start anything until late July or August, with the exception of cutting the foam tombstones. I'm hoping to be done with everything by early October so I can just relax and enjoy the season.


----------



## trentsketch

I'm gearing up to start repairs on props I'm reusing. It's so nice and relaxing to know that the front entrance is only going to get a few minor changes, such as switching around some characters and improving some last minute add-ons. 

Then I get to start the hard design work. I'm torn between two possibilities that would all be awesome haunts in my style. They both have pros and cons and both fit with the direction my haunt has gone since the beginning. At the very least, I can start some of the framing elements and go from there.


----------



## Rahnefan

I've got just a few props left to do but one of them is significant...the rest are "nice-to-haves." Mostly I'm trying to finalize my branding and get a domain set up, etc. 

Hey, it's my 666th post! Must go say a prayer and knock wood etc.


----------



## Broom Hilda

I'm just starting one at a time. Right atm I am working on my alien theme, so far being paper mache it is not costing me anything, have all supplies here already and were free. Then I will move on another project if I have time, make a twisted circus clown sign, if all goes well, I may add more


----------



## Bethene

well. seeing as I do 2 campground haunt, and the sites I have this year are a unknown, I am not totally sure what I will have until I go to the parks and check them out (the reason they are a unknown is a big thorn in my side, long story that makes me ticked, grrrr)
but I do know I am adding more animation this year, several props in mind, making the witch area better, maybe making one more witch, I really want a lab but it depends on what the lots look like, have alot of planning down, or at least brain stormed, nothing started yet, unfortunately!


----------



## Rahnefan

As of now we are half way there. 182 days left; 27 weeks. If you prepare every Saturday you have 27 days left to prepare. :eekin:


----------



## Dixie

Thats the most stressful thing I have read all night. Gotta get off the computer now and get back to carving.


----------



## randomr8

I'm waiting for the Halloween muses to strike. )-:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im also well underway....as you all can see from my threads. I think i'm doing pretty good now. Got music picked out and am doing minor things like filling out a small book that gives backstories for my orphans and picture editing to go with it. 

I'm feeling pretty confident as of now


----------



## pensivepumpkin

The powers that be have decreed that I will not be home on Halloween. Thus, I am contenting myself with paper mache and foam pumpkin making to decorate my house and yard for the entire month. And those PVC candles that look so great at everyone else's haunts. My house is covered with plain pumpkins as I wait for the weather to cooperate- me likey the fumes, so me must seal pumpkins out of doors. Or end up huffing paint for the rest of my life. So, due to Halloween being cancelled, I for once will not have the ramen noodle issue mentioned earlier. So there is my consolation prize- food. Bleh.


----------



## Richman2000

I have all my plans, and a bunch of the parts I need. Now I just need to finish my kitchen remodel before my wife will even let me talk about holloween projects.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Richman 2000- good luck with the remodel! I hope yours is better than mine. Eight years in, halfway done. LOL


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm hoping to have my first major prop (pumpkin headed thing) ready within the next month. Plus I have two columns I've recently framed in and hope to cover with foam in the next few weeks. They were going to be cemetery columns, but now I'm thinking they will look more like something from an old farm or country estate. After that, a few giant ravens, then some more pumpkin things, and then...yeah, I'll just be happy to get the pumpkin thing done and a couple columns this year!


----------



## goneferal

2 of 5 skeleton ghosts are underway, still tinkering with homemade LED lighting with Arduino, haven't started on the new tombstones and sarcophagus. Needed a break from Halloween, just dove back in yesterday. I don't want to turn it into a chore that I feel forced to do. Things are going really well. Planting fancy pumpkins this weekend.


----------



## IMU

Since I'm not actually doing a display this year, everything is right on schedule.

Too bad I won't be around to see the HOA Board Member's faces when they bring "their" parade down my section of the street and see no display to show off. :finger:

Then again ... since my HOA likes to move our holidays around (Easter was the weekend after the actual holiday this year), I really have no idea WHEN they plan on having it ... might be held with Thanksgiving! :googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Going alright. We're trying a new idea this year, that we call "Monsters held captive" which is a walk through gallery of outlandishly large creatures based on the seven deadly sins, as well as a zombie outbreak section. The clowns are getting to take a year off, mainly because I am sick of the stinking circus music, and we'd rather try some new things. I will say that I have become a new fan of two-part expanding foam. If we were building these monsters out of Great foam, I'd have to re-mortgage the house a couple of times over, lol. We may end up asking advice here on how to transition between the two sections, depending on what we can come up with. We're thinking of having the gallery decorated in a semi-steampunk style, and guests go through a fog curtain built out of 55 gallon drums that double as chillers. Once you go through the curtain, you're in zombie territory.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

BioHazardCustoms- I love your Monsters Held Captive idea! We once had a Halloween party with a seven deadly sins theme, and people loved it. Can't wait to see your creatures. It sounds so immensely creative!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks! I don't want to hijack this thread, so I'll try to get my photos organized and start my own thread later.


----------



## T-rex

We are making pretty good progress, so far we have completed:
1) FCG
2) Pumpkinnrot
3) Zombie babies (lots)
4) 4 sets of PVC candles
5) 2 Mummy costumes

Still to go, re-do some tombstones, set up sinister playground, a couple of ground breakers, garage maze & panels, and an electrical cabinet. There really isn't that much time left, we have a couple of weddings this summer, vacation with the kids, and up keep of yard/lawn, etc. There are not that many weekends......


----------



## jaege

We don need no stinkin budget

Plans are made though. I am doing a few more animated bluckies, making new graveyard columns maybe a few more sections of fence, of course the $20 dollar prop, going to try and do a speaking skull door greeter and I am also fixing a few pieces from last year. I also plan on buying some more plastic jack-o-lanterns just because pumpkins scream Halloween to me.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

T-rex said:


> We are making pretty good progress, so far we have completed:
> 1) FCG
> 2) Pumpkinnrot
> 3) Zombie babies (lots)
> 4) 4 sets of PVC candles
> 5) 2 Mummy costumes
> 
> Still to go, re-do some tombstones, set up sinister playground, a couple of ground breakers, garage maze & panels, and an electrical cabinet. There really isn't that much time left, we have a couple of weddings this summer, vacation with the kids, and up keep of yard/lawn, etc. There are not that many weekends......


Please post pics of your candles somewhere. I have plans to make some and would like to see!


----------

